# internet in australia



## shubh80

Can you have us like wireless internet
Facilities for a fixed monthly payment
In the cities of australia,like enough bandwidth
For torrents,streamings,etc?
Is the internet censorship thing a pain
especially for US expats?
Is the bill at all likely to be passed?


----------



## Wanderer

shubh80 said:


> Can you have us like wireless internet
> Facilities for a fixed monthly payment
> In the cities of australia,like enough bandwidth
> For torrents,streamings,etc?
> Is the internet censorship thing a pain
> especially for US expats?
> Is the bill at all likely to be passed?


There's a lot of internet options about and best you research to see what might suit you and what charges will be.
There is no censorship at the moment though it has been talked of by the government.


----------



## shubh80

One question though, are internet facilities same in all cities in australia?


----------



## Wanderer

shubh80 said:


> One question though, are internet facilities same in all cities in australia?


For the capital cities more or less though the larger a city the more options there will be by virtue of the number of different service providers, a bit like I'd suspect you'll find in a lot of countries.
There's the NBN fibre optic cabling bein rolled out nationally but it'll still be up to service providers as to what's provided and cost.


----------



## David101

also here guys!Can you recommend a good internet provider, currently I'm using dial up.


----------



## Dexter

> Can you have us like wireless internet
> Facilities for a fixed monthly payment


Most (if not all) internet providers take payments through direct debit or from your credit card. Basically, if you don't provide these details to them, they will not open an account. If your card expires and they cannot get payment, they cut you off almost straight ahead. It happened to me once or twice.



> Is the internet censorship thing a pain
> especially for US expats?


No, there is no problem with that at all.

The only problem I experience with Australian internet are some issues with modems. They just don't work the right way. Sometimes you need to restart your computer a few times before it starts working. It happened to me on 3 different computers, three different operating systems, two different modems and two different internet providers. Locals also spoke of the same recurring problem. They say internet in Australia is a little bit behind.

In most cases, internet is limited. However, I noticed that ISP-s start introducing limitless internet options (for example TPG) in some areas. I suppose this is the part of business that is going to grow in the nearest future.



> Can you recommend a good internet provider, currently I'm using dial up.


As for internet providers - there are heaps of them. Bigpond belongs to the most popular ones. There is also AAPT, TPG, Optus and many others. I suppose, if you google, you will find quite a large list.


----------



## shubh80

awesome detailed reply Dexter 



Dexter said:


> Most (if not all) internet providers take payments through direct debit or from your credit card. Basically, if you don't provide these details to them, they will not open an account. If your card expires and they cannot get payment, they cut you off almost straight ahead. It happened to me once or twice.
> 
> No, there is no problem with that at all.
> 
> The only problem I experience with Australian internet are some issues with modems. They just don't work the right way. Sometimes you need to restart your computer a few times before it starts working. It happened to me on 3 different computers, three different operating systems, two different modems and two different internet providers. Locals also spoke of the same recurring problem. They say internet in Australia is a little bit behind.
> 
> In most cases, internet is limited. However, I noticed that ISP-s start introducing limitless internet options (for example TPG) in some areas. I suppose this is the part of business that is going to grow in the nearest future.
> 
> As for internet providers - there are heaps of them. Bigpond belongs to the most popular ones. There is also AAPT, TPG, Optus and many others. I suppose, if you google, you will find quite a large list.


----------



## shubh80

*I muis represented a question*

corrected version of first question:

in US I have sort of unlimited bandwidth and a heavy usage of internet isnt a problem for say 50 dollars a month.

However, when I went to India and used like 70% of that internet usage frequency(wireless connection) I was billed 3500 in 21 days based on gigs of bandwidth used.

What I was wondering is, can a net savvy person of moderate income
* be online 16x7 doing video streaming, torrenting, downloading big files and emails with big attachments and still feel fiscally safe at end of the month(with a FIXED monthly payment)???


----------



## Wanderer

shubh80 said:


> corrected version of first question:
> 
> in US I have sort of unlimited bandwidth and a heavy usage of internet isnt a problem for say 50 dollars a month.
> 
> However, when I went to India and used like 70% of that internet usage frequency(wireless connection) I was billed 3500 in 21 days based on gigs of bandwidth used.
> 
> What I was wondering is, can a net savvy person of moderate income
> * be online 16x7 doing video streaming, torrenting, downloading big files and emails with big attachments and still feel fiscally safe at end of the month(with a FIXED monthly payment)???


You know what I said earlier!


> There's a lot of internet options about and best you research to see what might suit you and what charges will be.


If you are a net savvy person it should not be too hard to do some searching!


----------



## Dexter

You can. In Australia, ISP-s will cut your transfer down after you reach your limit but will not charge you additional money. You are therefore facing slower internet but not paying extra money.


----------



## shubh80

interesting, that keeps people fiscally fit; 
what is your bandwidth limit for your ISP?


----------



## Dexter

80GB for peak period (8am - 2 am) and 60GB for off-peak (2am - 8am)


----------



## shubh80

I believe that is good enough for downloads torrents and streaming


----------



## TigerStripes

Hi,

I was shocked when i heared that an internet censorship is planned. How propable is it this will come?

(excuse my bad english)


----------



## shubh80

I know people freak out with languages when they are shocked, believe me mate; I had same feelings


----------



## Wanderer

TigerStripes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was shocked when i heared that an internet censorship is planned. How propable is it this will come?
> 
> (excuse my bad english)


It is a bit of a political football and a proposal by the Communications Minister in the current government, perhaps the ex government after elections on Saturday.
Your english is not so bad actually and only heard instead of heared and probable not propable.


----------



## Dexter

I am pretty sure there will be no internet censorship. This is just a pre-election game.


----------



## shubh80

I will search the net and enlist a few options available(I AM ASSUMING for major cities they are the same)

gosh I keep on saying "I WILL" but for past month I have been through a crazy time in oficehttp://www.australiaforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=18863


----------



## shubh80

*some options for internet in australia*

Here is a list of internet options which seem interesting to me:

BigPond(http://broadbandguide.com.au/bigpond):
○ ADSL2 + 50 GB for 50$, it must have a two year contract
○ ADSL2 + 100GB for 88$, it must have a 2 year contract; includes gateway modem and line rental
○ ADSL2+ 200GB for 119$ and comes with two year contract, it says combine eligible telstra home line and bigpond broadband accounts with another eligible telstra product; and that telstra product seems to cost 50$ a moonth
○ Cable 200GB for a bundle price of 110$ per month

The last two seems to need a Telstra phone + net connection or a telstra phone connection worth 50$ a month
--------------------------------------------------------
Optus(http://broadbandguide.com.au/optus):
○ ADSL2+ 50GB for 50$ with monthly renewable contracts
○ Naked DSL 50GB(70GB off peak) - for 69$ a month with two years ontract with a mobile connection
○ Cable 50GB(70GB off peak) - for 50$ with a landline which is 40$ per month, with monthly contract
---------------------------------------------------------
IINET(http://broadbandguide.com.au/iinet):
○ Naked DSL 50GB with two years contract
○ ADSL2 100GB which comes with phone for two years contract with a bundle cost of 136$
(Business 3)
○ ADSL2 600GB with two years contract comes with phone connection for 635$ bundle cost
(Business 7)

--------------------------------------------------------
Southern Cross Telco(http://broadbandguide.com.au/southern-cross-telco):
○ ADSL2+ 60GB for a six month contract

--------------------------------------------------------
WestNet(http://broadbandguide.com.au/westnet):
○ ADSL2 + 50GB for two years contract with a phone connection which comes at 80$
○ ADSL2 + 60GB for two years contract with a phone connection which comes at 90$
○ ADSL2+ 70GB for two years contract with a phone connection which comes at 100$

Please go to the websites to find other options.

Now,
○ Does the phone lines usually cover unlimited landline and mobile calls everywhere in australia?
○ What if a person wants to change address in middle of a contract and wants the lines to be transferred, will it be done for cost of a line setup only?
○ All these broadband can be accessed by wireless if one gets a wireless router, correct?


----------



## Dexter

Hey,

In all three cases - it depends on particular offer from particular ISP. You would need to confirm it with the one you choose.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Dexter nice and informative post.Thanks


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

I would like to Thanks for the informative post. I really appreciate it


----------



## thejumpingkoala

David101 said:


> also here guys!Can you recommend a good internet provider, currently I'm using dial up.


TPG TPG TPG!
Have been using them for over 2 years and their pricing and service cannot be matched. ZERO down time. Their prices are so reasonable as well!


----------



## Boboa

shubh80 said:


> corrected version of first question:
> 
> in US I have sort of unlimited bandwidth and a heavy usage of internet isnt a problem for say 50 dollars a month.
> 
> However, when I went to India and used like 70% of that internet usage frequency(wireless connection) I was billed 3500 in 21 days based on gigs of bandwidth used.
> 
> What I was wondering is, can a net savvy person of moderate income
> * be online 16x7 doing video streaming, torrenting, downloading big files and emails with big attachments and still feel fiscally safe at end of the month(with a FIXED monthly payment)???


I have an unlimited super fast ADSL+ 2 uncapped (I.e. download to your hearts content) for $39.99 a month. It might be worth looking at smaller companies as they might provide batter service and products. I personally not very interested in what TELSTRA, Optus and iiNet provide. With exception of iiNet their products are usually overpriced and their call centeres are as helpful as my Grandma. 
Depending on where you are based you might have,in addition to above, TGP, Dodo, Adam, iPrimus etc. Just google or bing em


----------



## Boboa

TGP is GOOD . They are not the best when gaming online, the lines have a lot of noise and connection drops out. However if you just surf and download you wouldn't even notice. Speeds are around 11mbs down and 4mbs up (depending on your location you might have different result). It takes around 1 hour to download a HD movie, rented movies play excellently in real time. Unlimited ADSL2+ aroundish $35 I think when they had the promo on ... Check website for current prices


----------



## mcsyl

I am using Dodo unlimited ADSL2 +, $ 39,90 per month, ido not have complains regarding the internet, i am watching TV online and downloading movies... What i am not so happy is that they over charged my account once with $175 but they refunded it after i called and complained


----------



## Hobbs

*Nbn*

NBN One very expensive TAX FUNDED rollout to create a monoply.


----------



## brianK88

Hi!!

Please tell me what is the average broadband speed of Internet in Western Australia?

Thanks,
Brian.


----------



## Hobbs

brianK88 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Please tell me what is the average broadband speed of Internet in Western Australia?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian.


I would say around 3 - 5 Mbs


----------



## honeyt

Us Americans are so spoiled by the ease of internet access, unlimited bandwidth and lightning speed connections (well, almost. that's if you have fibre optic lol)

What I have and it's sometimes a blessing and a curse, is Pre-paid Pocket Wifi. In most cases, you can just buy the pocket wifi device which comes with any number of gigs included in the price (ranging anywhere from $80 and up) and you can "top up" (refill) whenever you use up your gigs either by phone, in the store or online. You can connect up to 5 or 6 devices to the same device so it's good if there's a household to share the gigs or if you have an iPad, cell phone and laptop to connect at any time you wish. 

I found this to be the best option for me. I can take my device to the park, to a friends house, or in the car to connect my cell phone whenever I'm out of wifi credit. 

I tried Optus, Telstra, and finally Vodafone. Unfortunately the area I live in has the WORST reception so that was kind of frustrating as I had to try all these other services and finally settled with Vodafone because it had the best service in my home.

Currently they are offering 12 gigs per month for $39 with a 1 or 2 year contract. You'll have to be working and they ask for Aust driver's license and medicare card so if you don't have any of these set up, your best option is the non-contract prepaid wifi. They charge an arm and a leg if you go over the 12 gigs per month (they also don't roll over) so use extreme caution.

As far as bandwidth, forget about streaming anything on 12 gigs per month. Using youtube will probably use up most of your gigs in a few weeks :/

I don't have experience with other types of internet services but I'm sure they won't have a cap on how many gigs you can use per month so it may be worth to look into those.


----------



## Boboa

It depends you can get an ADSL2+ with about 22mbs download speed (downloads 1 gig of data in 15-20 minutes) and unlimited bandwidth for $49. TPG and iiNet offer the best deals in my opinion.


----------

